# FE sample exams avarage scores PPI



## Wael (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi every body,

I bet all of us feeling the heat for Oct exam. I am an Electrical Engineer and will take the EE discipline.

My question is related to PPI FE sample exams and/or FERM practice test for AM portions: I did one practice so far splitted over 2 days (2 hours each portion) and got 62.5% final score. Is it a good score? how difficult the PPI and FERM sample exams are in comparison with the Actual exam?

Thanks.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 12, 2012)

You would find that when you take the test...  ....well the PPI problems looks like morning...afternoon section is harder

(null)


----------



## femaleCE (Sep 13, 2012)

Wael said:


> Hi every body,
> 
> I bet all of us feeling the heat for Oct exam. I am an Electrical Engineer and will take the EE discipline.
> 
> ...


Hello 62.4% of 240 possible points give u a total of 148 points. Based on a scaled score vs raw score sheet that I came across that's about a score of 80. Hope this helps.


----------



## Wael (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input. I need to keep working problems and try to get 70% raw score to be in the safe side.


----------



## oilsands (Sep 21, 2012)

Wael, not sure if this helps, but for myself I noticed that if I split a mock exam over 2 sessions, I always get 5-10% higher scores because it is easy for me to stay concentrated for 2 - 2.5 hours. If I go in one session, after 3 hrs I feel like "whatever" and do not solve the problems as well as in the first two hours.

If this helps, I found that taking a real active "walking" or "washroom" 5-min break after the first 2 hrs actually increases my productivity as compared to the extra 2-3 problems I could solve within these "lost" 5 minutes. I like to read quickly 2-4 problems from my difficult area before the break and while walking I can even come up with a solution for some of them.

I think it is great that we have an opportunity to do mock exams. Best preparation ever:  )

Good luck!


----------

